# Ipod freezing!



## wpmacca (Dec 27, 2003)

Ok i use Windows ME and i have had a 20GB ipod for christmas, i have a docking port and use firewire to connect it, i can view the ipod in "My Computer" as Removeable Drive, and i have no problems, i have put some mp3s on to test but when i disconnect / unmount it my ipod just displays the "Ok to disconnect (with a tick on) " none of the buttons respond (i.e: cannot shut down) and i have no way of hearing or browsing the options on the ipod, can someone please help me out as im stuck on what to do from here.

Thanks


----------



## pincmonkey (Jun 7, 2003)

sounds like you dont have the right drivers. do windoze update at http://windowsupdate.microsoft.com if all else faisl and you need another driver check out drivers.com


----------



## wpmacca (Dec 27, 2003)

Ok the battery went dea don it and i put on charge, now when i turn it on all i get is the apple logo and a folder with an exclamation mark on it...any ideas on a solution?


----------



## mbechard (Nov 11, 2003)

Maybe you should get rid of windows ME(haha) Upgrade to xp.


----------



## pincmonkey (Jun 7, 2003)

if youre gonna get XP get PRO or goto WIN2k PRO win2k pro is the most stable system Ive seen aside from DOS and some linux systems. XP home (in my experience) is very unstable.


----------



## cx1uk (Jan 10, 2004)

Don't forget, you have to have Windows 2000 (with support pack 4 installed) or XP for the iPod to work...


----------



## JayTheHun (Jun 26, 2002)

Better still, download and install iTunes to manage music on the iPod. http://www.itunes.com


----------

